# About my personal icon



## TaoZhijiang (May 4, 2013)

Hello, I am new here and just want to ask: how to set my own icon, just want to be more personality.

Thanks for any reply.:stud


----------



## fonz (May 4, 2013)

Go to your _User CP_ (= control panel), then choose _Edit Profile Picture_ and follow the instructions.

P.S. It's usually called an "avatar".


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 4, 2013)

You'll need a more advanced level of membership for that, though. I believe it also falls under the 10 posts and 10 days of membership rule. So be patient.


----------



## TaoZhijiang (May 5, 2013)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You'll need a more advanced level of membership for that, though. I believe it also falls under the 10 posts and 10 days of membership rule. So be patient.



Oh, thank you for that. I used to visit freebsdchina.org, and I am the novice here. Thank you for your point. I am a BSDer, so I will wait.


----------

